# 9" bandsaw



## dgdjr (Aug 12, 2015)

I am a new woodworker building swings.I have been cutting out the 2x4s and 2x6s using a jigsaw but finding this hard.Would a 9" skill or Ryobi bandsaw do the job?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nine inches is pretty little but would do better than a jig saw. What ever you do don't get a three wheel bandsaw. Those are prone to a lot of tracking problems. You would be better off getting a 14" bandsaw. The blades for it would be so much easier to find and would give you more cutting height and width.


----------

